# Is it worth upgrading from my Encore?



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a baratza encore which I currently use to grind for espresso on my duo temp pro - I do know that the encore is not specifically for espresso and appreciate its probably better at other grinds but I'm building up my setup slowly as i learn more and get better but I've done a couple of mods on my encore and it now grinds super fine but is also stepless giving me huge scope and seemingly doing a good job for me very consistently once dialled into a bean.

My qiestion to anyone more experienced is what would I gain, if anything, from upgrading my grinder and spending over £200 on a mignon?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Short answer - yes.

Grinder has as much if not more impact in your cup as your machine. The Encore is a decent pour over grinder - the Mignon is a dedicated espresso grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There's a nearly new Migon in the 'for sale' thread.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks, I do appreciate what you're saying but I'm just curious why? It might be that's what it says on the boxes but what actually would I get from a mignon that I don't get from a stepless encore? I don't currently have a problem with grind size or consistency so I've been trying to understand what more I'd be paying for if and when I took the plunge.

Currently my coffee tastes better to me than my local coffee place with a mazzer and super machine so is it the case that for my requirmements i.e. one strong flat white a day and the odd latte for friends I've got an optimum setup?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> There's a nearly new Migon in the 'for sale' thread.


I've seen this and it is very exciting, they're a lovely looking grinder but I do love my encore at the moment unless there's a fundamental and significant reason to upgrade


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am hazarding a guess, but I think it is the profile of the burrs themselves. Take a Vario, the ceramic burrs are fine (allegedly) for espresso but if you want pour over, you have to replace them with steel which will not grind fine enough for espresso


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I am hazarding a guess, but I think it is the profile of the burrs themselves. Take a Vario, the ceramic burrs are fine (allegedly) for espresso but if you want pour over, you have to replace them with steel which will not grind fine enough for espresso


Hmmm I must have created something thought unachievable with the encore then I think, unless it breaks tomorrow and I fall off my perch!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You will find your espresso improves with a different grinder, meant for espresso......unless of course there are other issues as well!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

JimBean1 said:


> Thanks, I do appreciate what you're saying but I'm just curious why? It might be that's what it says on the boxes but what actually would I get from a mignon that I don't get from a stepless encore? I don't currently have a problem with grind size or consistency so I've been trying to understand what more I'd be paying for if and when I took the plunge.
> 
> Currently my coffee tastes better to me than my local coffee place with a mazzer and super machine so is it the case that for my requirmements i.e. one strong flat white a day and the odd latte for friends I've got an optimum setup?


I asked similar questions when I started dipping my toe in the espresso pool. You are passing warm water through ground coffee so how can there be a difference. Short answer is that there is. I noticed improvements in quality and consistency with each of my grinder and machine upgrades.

You'll pick out flavours that you never noticed before in the same bean. Overall quality of whats in the cup will improve.

All that said, if you are happy with your current setup and the drink that it produces, don't change it. If you are looking for something more from your coffee, grinder would bring the biggest improvements from your current setup.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> You will find your espresso improves with a different grinder, meant for espresso......unless of course there are other issues as well!


I wonder if it would - I'd be very interested to try one myself because as you elude to even with the best grinder in the world if the other variables and skills are out then it's wasted. I'm chasing the actual meaning of "improves"


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

working dog said:


> I asked similar questions when I started dipping my toe in the espresso pool. You are passing warm water through ground coffee so how can there be a difference. Short answer is that there is. I noticed improvements in quality and consistency with each of my grinder and machine upgrades.
> 
> You'll pick out flavours that you never noticed before in the same bean. Overall quality of whats in the cup will improve.
> 
> All that said, if you are happy with your current setup and the drink that it produces, don't change it. If you are looking for something more from your coffee, grinder would bring the biggest improvements from your current setup.


Ah now that's very interesting about the flavours, I would be very curious indeed to see if I could pick out more tastes, I need to borrow a mignon!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

JimBean1 said:


> Ah now that's very interesting about the flavours, I would be very curious indeed to see if I could pick out more tastes, I need to borrow a mignon!


Either that or visit a local forum member with a setup similar to the one you are considering and try their coffee. With equipment there is the law of diminishing returns. The higher up the ladder you climb, the less the improvement in the cup. Sometimes a better grinder may produce a different result in the cup - if its better or worse would be down to personal preference.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burr diameter is of great importance - other things being equal. The Encore is 40mm conical and the Mignon is 50mm flat. So the Mignon's burr set is 25% larger than the Encore.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Burr diameter is of great importance - other things being equal. The Encore is 40mm conical and the Mignon is 50mm flat. So the Mignon's burr set is 25% larger than the Encore.


Ok thanks and what is the consequence of having 25% larger burrs?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

JimBean1 said:


> Ok thanks and what is the consequence of having 25% larger burrs?


25% more flavour.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

JimBean1 said:


> Ok thanks and what is the consequence of having 25% larger burrs?


All other things being equal, a more consistent grind which impacts on the cup flavour profile-wise.


----------

